# alarm



## freddy88 (Mar 27, 2010)

have a 99 passat and this is what happened tonight. I locked the car up with the key fob and the alarm chirped meaning it was armed, about two hours later the alarm was going off so i ran outside thinking someone was trying to get in the car. No one was there so i unlocked it and locked it again with the key fob and again two hours later it did it again. Has this happened to anyone else if so could you please help me out and let me know what it is thanks.


----------



## JengaVR6 (May 19, 2010)

Hi there, I have had the same problem. I have not been able to pin the problem yet. From what I've read up on some people have said there is a sensor that regulates the pressure in the cabin of the vehicle, apparently if you open your air vents (for A/C), the pressure in the cabin will stay constant and the alarm won't go off. 
Another solution would be to replace the battery in your Keyless entry remote.
Neither of these have worked for me, but thats what I have read. I have found a small sensor under my horns in the front of the car. My wires connecting are cut so i think something gets wet and shorts out, causing it to trigger the alarm. I will be replacing this sensor soon and hopefully it will cure the problem


----------



## The Dub Man (May 25, 2010)

check hood sensor , could be going bad or alarm module...


----------



## JengaVR6 (May 19, 2010)

*Hood Sensor?*

The Dub Man 
check hood sensor , could be going bad or alarm module... 


What do you mean by hood sensor? Are you referring to the sensor under the horns?... Can you elaborate a little?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

The little microswitch that proves the hood is closed. It is on the lock mechinism for the hood.


----------

